# Primers



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

So last year for my LE hunt I shot the Remington Kleanbore Primers and they seemed to work just fine. It seems most are using the CCI 209M and I am thinking of making the switch. What advantage is there to doing this? I currently use the Standard Pyrodex Pellets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People using mag 209s are generally trying to light off BH209 powder which takes a huge hot flame. If you are lighting pyrodex, no reason to switch. I still use the Remington Kleanbore and don't have any issues at all for my loads. Very consistent ignition.


-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great, that will save me $60. Thank you!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

****! I'm still using #11 caps.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> ****! I'm still using #11 caps.


It's kind of hard to get a #11 cap to fit into the primer hole on a inline that takes 209's.

I personally like flint, steel, and some 4F or 5F in the fizzen pan.

I need to dig my flintlock out and take it out shooting.


----------

